# Opinions on MADE-IN copper cookware



## Jeff (Wednesday at 12:34 AM)

Has anyone had any experience with MADE-IN copper cookware?


----------



## Justinv (Wednesday at 1:26 AM)

My advice: get something great (bourgeat or equivalent french copper) or get something cheap (<$50). All the in-between stuff you use and replace costs more than the great stuff.


----------



## Reptyle (Wednesday at 8:52 AM)

I have not had experience with Made- in copperware, but agree with JustineV.

If you are going for copper pans, your best bet is too look on *tsy or eb*y for retinned/ used French cookware. You can find some good deals. Just don't bother with anything less than 2mm, honestly 3mm+ is the way to go. Heavy MFs though.


----------



## Olsen (Wednesday at 9:51 AM)

Falk Culinair is also highy recommendable and they also invented the proces of amalgamating SS with copper.


----------



## wabi (Wednesday at 11:29 AM)

Falk pans are my daily drivers and I love them. Built like the proverbial brick outhouse...they will be used and functional long after I've been recycled.


----------



## Jeff (Wednesday at 4:04 PM)

Reptyle said:


> I have not had experience with Made- in copperware, but agree with JustineV.
> 
> If you are going for copper pans, your best bet is too look on *tsy or eb*y for retinned/ used French cookware. You can find some good deals. Just don't bother with anything less than 2mm, honestly 3mm+ is the way to go. Heavy MFs though.




I have a bunch of copper and many vintage. Mostly French & Italian and some Swiss. Both stainless and tin lined (I dream of a silver lined pan or 2)

I’m wondering with Made-In, of the 2.0 mm how much is copper and how much is SS.

I.E. the All-Clad copper only has a thin outer coating of copper … not really a copper pan.


----------



## Jeff (Wednesday at 4:08 PM)

Olsen said:


> Falk Culinair is also highy recommendable and they also invented the proces of amalgamating SS with copper.




Really? I thought the process was invented by Metalcrafters for the manufacture of cladded coins.

I’m pretty sure All-Clad is a division of Metalcrafters out of PA


----------



## Jeff (Wednesday at 4:09 PM)

wabi said:


> Falk pans are my daily drivers and I love them. Built like the proverbial brick outhouse...they will be used and functional long after I've been recycled.


----------

